# 2017 cycling ambitions



## pauldavid (1 Jan 2017)

Good luck to you all with your cycling ambitions for the coming year, whatever they may be?

I personally have suffered the worst 4 consecutive years for cycling upto the end of 2016 for various medical reasons that I won't bore you all with and have decided to set myself the challenge of 4500 miles in 2017 ( 100 miles for every year of life so far) which is probably a test too far remembering my recent performance.

But if we don't challenge ourselves we'll never achieve anything.

Lets hope its a good year for us all


----------



## vickster (1 Jan 2017)

Good luck  similar discussion here 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/h...you-and-what-plans-are-afoot-for-2017.211003/

Me, for now, I'm hoping the shoulder surgeon will let me get back riding as soon as I feel comfortable doing so. I've paid for a bike assessment (25% Xmas discount  ) by my physio practice to check that the bike set up takes the ropey shoulder (and other joint ails) into account


----------



## Sharky (1 Jan 2017)

Looks like my challenge for next year will be 6700 miles!

But I'll be happy with making the start line for another TT and topping 2000 miles for the year.
Happy New Year everybody.


----------



## greekonabike (1 Jan 2017)

Good luck to all! My plans for 2017 are either cycling based or related.

I need to quit smoking 
I need to lose another 2.5 stone 
Ride 2500 miles 
Buy a road bike 
Do a charity ride 
Do a mini tour down to Brighton 

GOAB


----------



## The Brewer (1 Jan 2017)

Going to try and do more. Bought new wet/winter cycling clothes and going to restart cyclng to work on a Carrera vengeance. Try and cycle more with people and more on my own. Love just heading out some days and have no plan or route, get lost, sort the stupid thoughts out in my head 
Get fit for spring,summer and enjoy the campervan and cycling in new places


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2017)

Get a bit faster on hills. I can get up them but slow down too much, too quickly on group rides.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2017)

Crikey. If I tried to cycle 100 miles for every year I have been on This earth I'd end up dying of old age before I managed it.


----------



## pauldavid (1 Jan 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Crikey. If I tried to cycle 100 miles for every year I have been on This earth I'd end up dying of old age before I managed it.



That might just be the result I get as well, but it's worth a try


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2017)

pauldavid said:


> That might just be the result I get as well, but it's worth a try




In that case good luck, and if we don't see you again, we know what happened.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jan 2017)

pauldavid said:


> Good luck to you all with your cycling ambitions for the coming year, whatever they may be?
> 
> I personally have suffered the worst 4 consecutive years for cycling upto the end of 2016 for various medical reasons that I won't bore you all with and have decided to set myself the challenge of 4500 miles in 2017 ( 100 miles for every year of life so far) which is probably a test too far remembering my recent performance.
> 
> ...


Good luck with it!


----------



## razabbs (1 Jan 2017)

i'd like to complete a 60+Mile event. Longest i've done on my current bike is an hour on a turbo trainer; i haven't actually rode it outside since i tested it  Few events towards the middle of the year that would be good to do too; Tour of Cambridge = 112km if i remember correctly


----------



## Biff600 (1 Jan 2017)

This cycling malarky isn't such a bad crack after all

I only started cycling in July this year and I have achieved the following:

Lost a stone and a half in weight
Gone down a trouser and a shirt size (large down to medium)
Cycled 1568 miles 

So hopefully I'll manage 3000 miles this year.


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Jan 2017)

pauldavid said:


> That might just be the result I get as well, but it's worth a try



How do I download a distance table of my own?


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2017)

I'm shooting for better than a thousand miles this year, an imperial century ride again, and a metric half century per month. A few micro-tours, and some more adventures a bit farther afield, now that I have a sport tourer that is about as excellent as they come. I'll probably get my LaPierre racing bike from the 1970's all fixed up as well. Maybe my 1980's Olmo as well.(full campy and tubulars)


----------



## Slick (1 Jan 2017)

I'mnot particularly focused on mileage, but i do plan for lots more workout rides on the hills to get my fitness levels up, or at least get me closer to the guy I ride with. Wouldn't mind doing a couple of sportives, I suspect that would push me on a bit too. I also plan on doing a few more rides like the one i did today with swmbo, very slow and easy but explored a couple of new routes and stopped a couple of times just to enjoy where we were. Last year i tended just to get the head down and go for it.


----------



## Saluki (1 Jan 2017)

Ride more than I did last year. It was pitiful as I have totally lost my mojo with the hills here. Our planned move has crashed and burned so I have been shopping for a different rear derailleur that will take a different cassette to help me on hills. Finally got around to getting 400mm bars for my roadie too, which will improve my lot. 
I would like to shift the stone I have put on too. Riding will do that.


----------



## Jimidh (1 Jan 2017)

I've signed up for this year's Dirty User9609 so the focus is getting a good winters riding in so my end of April I'm ready for 200km off road.

After that just ride as much as I can and hopefully get a few trips abroad.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2017)

Jimidh said:


> I've signed up for this year's Dirty User9609 so the focus is getting a good winters riding in so my end of April I'm ready for 200km off road.
> 
> After that just ride as much as I can and hopefully get a few trips abroad.



Pretty sure a lad I talk to on the commute is doing the Dirty User9609 this year


----------



## mjr (1 Jan 2017)

More fun. Outline programme:

snowdrops 26 Feb
reach ride on May bank holiday *
Lifeboat welly ride May
Samaritans fancy dress May *
the rose fair forty 1st Sat in July
Trevor's 80
London free cycle *
summer picnic
Summer Holland hundred miles
Autumn colours 
Arboretum last Sat before clocks
Christmas lights 2nd Thur in Dec

All except starred start from King's Lynn. You'd be very welcome to ride them too :-)


----------



## rivers (1 Jan 2017)

My goal is a 100 mile ride come August/September time.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Jan 2017)

Just to get back on my bike - been ill for almost 6 months.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just to get back on my bike - been ill for almost 6 months.




Blimey. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Rustybucket (1 Jan 2017)

2017 Miles

Not to over do it on the bike and stay injury free all year, something I am yet to achieve since I started cycling over 5 years ago


----------



## RudeNot2 (1 Jan 2017)

After doing London to Amsterdam this year (5 year anniversary from London to Paris) I finally took the plunge and moved to a drop bar road bike. One led to a second (Ribble Prime) as I didn't want the salt and winter crud messing with the CAAD12. Have now signed up for ...

Etape Loch Ness
Etape Caledonia
RttS (Carlisle to Cramond)

And the end goal being...

LEJOG

LEJOG is being done through Deloitte RAB - I know there are the haters but it takes the strain away from organising every little detail and allows me to concentrate on training / riding.

Hopefully a few other events in July and August but will see how it goes.


----------



## chappers1983 (1 Jan 2017)

Mine is just to do as much cycling as I can - new baby daughter will undoubtedly prevent me from matching the 4200 and 3800 miles of the last couple of years.

Not setting any specific targets but just want to try and and maintain as good a shape as I can. But it would be nice to get in at least a sportive a month if I can


----------



## Sunny Portrush (1 Jan 2017)

Simple - to do more miles than last year - did a smidgen over 5000 miles last year so want to improve on that!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jan 2017)

To buy a new bike. I've been looking for 3 months now and still can't decide what I want. Every time I think I've got it I change my mind.


----------



## fossyant (1 Jan 2017)

Hoping to get back to more miles. Back on some meds that stopped after my accident last year so should feel much better and less tired. Some of my blood test results were very low.

I'll be hoping to get to the gym more and more off road riding. Sadly I won't be riding on the road.


----------



## Old jon (1 Jan 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Crikey. If I tried to cycle 100 miles for every year I have been on This earth I'd end up dying of old age before I managed it.



Yup, I am in danger of running out of old.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2017)

Old jon said:


> Yup, I am in danger of running out of old.




Well said


----------



## Venod (2 Jan 2017)

I hope to get back into MTB Orienteering in 2017, I broke my shoulder in December 2015 and due to complications didn't start back on the bike until April 2016 but still managed over 6000 mostly road miles but a few off road but nothing too rough because of the shoulder, the shoulder is as good as its going to get (very restricted movement) but it doesn't bother me much while cycling (@vickster) so having no MTB at the moment I am waiting for a delivery from Triton of a new Cannondale ordered on Christmas Day with a 20% discount, should give me some incentive to do more off road.


----------



## mjr (2 Jan 2017)

Rustybucket said:


> Not to over do it on the bike and stay injury free all year, something I am yet to achieve since I started cycling over 5 years ago


I hope you achieve it, but do you know why you've had such problems? Like have you been doing extreme distances, been really unlucky or maybe been doing something wrong?


----------



## Rustybucket (2 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> I hope you achieve it, but do you know why you've had such problems? Like have you been doing extreme distances, been really unlucky or maybe been doing something wrong?




Thanks

Abit of all 3 to be honest, I've know had a bike fit and need to build my muscles up too after seeing the Physio

Also over did it the year beforehand!

So taking it easy this year.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jan 2017)

My big focus/fear is London Wales London in April.
I'm also renewing this year's challenge of doing the Metric and Imperial century a month challenges (separately - no double counting).
Off the bike - I'm going to learn to skip. Properly, without getting all tangled up every three skips. I'm going to be dainty and balletic. (Stop laughing)

Things got off to an inauspicious start yesterday with my inaugural 100 miler reduced to 100k by a combination of (a little) bad luck and (a lot of) brain farts.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> My big focus/fear is London Wales London in April.
> I'm also renewing this year's challenge of doing the Metric and Imperial century a month challenges (separately - no double counting).
> Off the bike - I'm going to learn to skip. Properly, without getting all tangled up every three skips. I'm going to be dainty and balletic. (Stop laughing)
> 
> Things got off to an inauspicious start yesterday with my inaugural 100 miler reduced to 100k by a combination of (a little) bad luck and (a lot of) brain farts.




Skipping is a very good exercise, and you can do it anywhere. If boxers can do it, then so can you. ..Good luck


----------



## Slick (2 Jan 2017)

RudeNot2 said:


> After doing London to Amsterdam this year (5 year anniversary from London to Paris) I finally took the plunge and moved to a drop bar road bike. One led to a second (Ribble Prime) as I didn't want the salt and winter crud messing with the CAAD12. Have now signed up for ...
> 
> Etape Loch Ness
> Etape Caledonia
> ...


I had a wee look at the Caledonia, I have family there and might give that one a wee look as long as I can get a few training runs in up there.


----------



## TrishnBonnie (2 Jan 2017)

In 2017 I plan to 

1. buy a new hybrid to replace my old falcon.
2. after getting the train to York for the cycle rally last year, I'm planning to cycle there this year. 
3. Sorting some way of transporting Bonnie and bike on trains and to allow her to rest on rides as I can't take the trailer I've got...small folding trailer maybe or a doggyrider.


----------



## Slick (2 Jan 2017)

TrishnBonnie said:


> In 2017 I plan to
> 
> 1. buy a new hybrid to replace my old falcon.
> 2. after getting the train to York for the cycle rally last year, I'm planning to cycle there this year.
> 3. Sorting some way of transporting Bonnie and bike on trains and to allow her to rest on rides as I can't take the trailer I've got...small folding trailer maybe or a doggyrider.


The like was for number 3. Pictures would be great.


----------



## TrishnBonnie (2 Jan 2017)

Slick said:


> The like was for number 3. Pictures would be great.


Photo of a doggyrider taken off the net...Bonnie looks to be a similar size just wonder if I would be able to see where we're going!


----------



## Irf (2 Jan 2017)

1. Lose weight. Already doing that since being off work on the 12th Dec. Lost about half a stone. Back to work tomorrow so got to keep it going.
2. Do a 50 miler or 100k. Done 30 miles so far so surely achievable.
3. Run 5 miles. Just done 3.2 today so again, surely achievable.


----------



## gavroche (2 Jan 2017)

I would like to ride to my daughter's and back to Anglesey (about 70 miles return journey). I have been meaning to do it for the last 4 years and as I am getting older quick ( 66 now), I can't delay any longer. Also, doing the Tour de Mon again in August , which I have already done two years ago. My last goal would be to ride other areas of North Wales, taking the bike in the car and do a ride. 
Time will tell if I manage to do it all. Not concerned about annual mileage, just enjoyment.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jan 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Skipping is a very good exercise, and you can do it anywhere. If boxers can do it, then so can you. ..Good luck


Boxers can do a lot of things I can't!  If I can manage ... say ... 50 jumps without a tangle, I'll be winning.


----------



## Lochen (2 Jan 2017)

I'm going to ride some Audax.
I've just entered my first one, a Brevets Populaires 50k. 
Small steps to start me off


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jan 2017)

Ride more than last year. I have no idea how far that was....


----------



## sarahale (2 Jan 2017)

I'm hoping to take part in the 100km a month challenge on here, mixture of on road and off road to motivate me to do some longer rides out of the comfort of the summer months


----------



## Ian193 (2 Jan 2017)

Aiming for 1260 miles this year which is double the distance ridden in 2016


----------



## tyred (2 Jan 2017)

I aim to complete the Wild Atlantic Way, I'll probably do it in two stages, starting from Westport where I left off last year to Limerick and then later in the summer from Limerick to Kinsale.

I'd also like to do a fixed wheel tour at some point.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2017)

Well target for the year is 4700 aprox 100 more than i did in 2016 wish me luck

Want to get a few more 50+ mile rides in


----------



## iandg (2 Jan 2017)

Just to have a better year than last year. I've joined the 100km/month challenge and I've entered the Dirty User9609 200km Gravel Ride in April. I'm also considering buying a tent and hoping to have a cycle camping trip at some time


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 Jan 2017)

I don't have a fixed idea of total mileage (and don't really care much), but I've joined the half century challenge so one 50 a month will be a target, and I'm aiming to do my first FNRttC with my sights set specifically on London to Brighton.


----------



## Ian H (2 Jan 2017)

The usual SR. Other than that I haven't really decided.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I don't have a fixed idea of total mileage (and don't really care much), but I've joined the half century challenge so one 50 a month will be a target, and I'm aiming to do my first FNRttC with my sights set specifically on London to Brighton.




In my very humble opinion. The Whitstable beats the Brighton ride hands down.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> In my very humble opinion. The Whitstable beats the Brighton ride hands down.


And Shoreham-by-Sea last year was pretty darn good.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> In my very humble opinion. The Whitstable beats the Brighton ride hands down.



What's better about it Ian? Socially better, nicer roads, nicer destination? I'm easy to be honest, I just want to do any of the Friday night rides. I fancied the idea of Ditchling Beacon purely because I've never done it and it does have a bit of cachet.... well sort of. More cachet than Hexton Hill in Bedfordshire anyway, which is my most mammoth climb this year.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> What's better about it Ian? Socially better, nicer roads, nicer destination? I'm easy to be honest, I just want to do any of the Friday night rides. I fancied the idea of Ditchling Beacon purely because I've never done it and it does have a bit of cachet.... well sort of. More cachet than Hexton Hill in Bedfordshire anyway, which is my most mammoth climb this year.




Much better route, much better halfway stop, much better destination.

Fully understand about Brighton and Ditchling beacon though, especially if you haven't done it. If you want to, I would be happy to lead a ride to Brighton one weekend. Have done so for people like @Pale Rider and @mark st1 amongst others,


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Much better route, much better halfway stop, much better destination.
> 
> Fully understand about Brighton and Ditchling beacon though, especially if you haven't done it. If you want to, I would be happy to lead a ride to Brighton one weekend. Have done so for people like @Pale Rider and @mark st1 amongst others,



That's very kind, thanks Ian. Having a 5 year old, my weekend passes are few, so a FNRttC will possibly be my one and only outing to the south coast in 2017, but I'll see. I appreciate your view on Whitstable, I will bear it in mind as the schedule is announced!


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Much better route, much better halfway stop, much better destination.
> 
> Fully understand about Brighton and Ditchling beacon though, especially if you haven't done it. If you want to, I would be happy to lead a ride to Brighton one weekend. Have done so for people like @Pale Rider and @mark st1 amongst others,



I'm in


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jan 2017)

@ianrauk before you get overly booked your going to have to fit in a Sunday outing to Whitstable for moi. My chances of booking Saturdays off work are slim to none so a Sunday is looking my best bet as I'm dying to try out that cafe on Whitstsbale front  a warm sunny day would be appreciated


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Jan 2017)

I'd be happy by just passing last year's miles total,though that could prove difficult. I'd also like to do a 100 mile ride without stopping for a break,but i think that is a bridge too far. I'll settle for a 100 plus ride with 3 half hour coffee and food stops.


----------



## mjr (3 Jan 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'd be happy by just passing last year's miles total,though that could prove difficult. I'd also like to do a 100 mile ride without stopping for a break,but i think that is a bridge too far. I'll settle for a 100 plus ride with 3 half hour coffee and food stops.


Go on - push yourself - make one of the stops an hour-long pie stop, in tribute to Vernon... hmm, Tribute - add beer, too.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (3 Jan 2017)

I find setting myself personal targets to be very motivating.

My 2016 targets (all achieved thankfully) were:

1. 6000 miles for the year
2. 100 mile ride
3. 20 mile loop at 20mph average


My 2017 targets are:

1. 7000 miles for the year
2. Qualify through the Tour of Cambridgeshire ( am 55 this year, so may be doable)
3. LEJOG
4. Find a Castelli top that doesn't make me look like 'the only gay in the village' (probably not achievable)

2017 will be my second full year of cycling. I started due to a hip replacement as I needed something that was low impact on the joints. If it wasn't for cycling I reckon I'd be knocking on the door of 20 stone now. Instead I'm hoping to get down under 14 stone this year.

Graham


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> I'm in



So would I like to be, particularly if the pace is a bit more, er, relaxed.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> @ianrauk before you get overly booked your going to have to fit in a Sunday outing to Whitstable for moi. My chances of booking Saturdays off work are slim to none so a Sunday is looking my best bet as I'm dying to try out that cafe on Whitstsbale front  a warm sunny day would be appreciated




Name a date..


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (3 Jan 2017)

Just to try and improve on the last 2 years. Last year was difficult due to my wife being ill for most of it . I managed 1,400 miles only 2 of them with company. (no audax rides) She is almost fully recovered now. The previous year I started with a chest infection and later did my back in. 1100 miles and again no audax rides.


----------



## Broughtonblue (4 Jan 2017)

Get back on my bike as been off it nearly 3 years now with one thing and another


----------



## Rooster1 (4 Jan 2017)

I only just managed to crack the 5000 mile mark before I got ill at Christmas, chesty cough and feeling lousy. Did next to no riding last two weeks.

Anyway for 2017 I plan to do more climbing so I need to do 200,000 feet of climbing and beat the 163,000 for 2016. 
I don't really wan't to compromise on distance to achieve this so I guess I will need to go out for longer and simply put in a few more hills each time, mostly at the weekend.

I have finally got my spare steelie bike working perfectly, which is slightly heavier and therefore a good training bike.

I would ideally like to lose some weight and get much better / faster at hills.

However, as I am now in my 7th year of "serious" cycling and reaching the age of 47, I am not convinced I will ever beat any of my previous fastest records.

Let's wait and see.


----------



## burndust (4 Jan 2017)

almost hit my target of 5000miles in 2016, so will aim for 6000miles this year


----------



## snorri (4 Jan 2017)

If I can get through another year without falling off my bicycle, I'll be happy.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jan 2017)

Another crack at the Century a month challenge.

To get my mileage up so I can comfortably ride the 200 miles to Pocklington to volunteer on LEL. I'll need to ride back a few days later.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> I'm in


I'd be in as well if the date fitted me. I love Brighton - cycled down quite recently and, after a gap, was pleased to see that, unlike many Brit places, it has retained its character.


----------



## mooseracer (7 Jan 2017)

2015 was disrupted by falling off and breaking my hip
2016 was disrupted by a serious lack of motivation

2017 targets are 5000 miles, a 200k ride and back to back imperial centuries. I just need to refind some fitness now.


----------



## GGJ (7 Jan 2017)

To stay upright


----------



## L Q (7 Jan 2017)

Never normally set myself targets but I have this yea just because last year was pathetic.

5000 miles is my target this year, 2015 did 4000 and 2016 I did 1500 and piled the weight back on.

I also need to start watching my portion sizes as they are getting out of hand.

So with those two targets I am hoping to achieve my third target and to lose 2 stone and my pot belly.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Jan 2017)

I need to train for this:
http://www.forevercycletours.co.uk/legendary-cols-tour/
followed by another few days here, riding up some more mountains:
https://pyreneescyclinglodge.com/

It will be challenging, because it includes several HC climbs, such as the Mortirolo in northern Italy, which is considered an exceptionally tough climb. Here's a quote from the Climb By Bike web site regarding Mortirolo:


> The Mortirolo is considered to be the toughest mountain one can climb in Italy and many professional cyclers consider it as the most difficult mountain to be climbed in any of the three major tours. Lucho Herrera (1991) referred to Mortirolo as being the "Queen climb of Europe" and Lance Armstrong referred to it as the hardest climb he'd ever ridden.



Looking forward to it!


----------



## mark st1 (7 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Name a date..



Will get onto it asap.


----------



## mark st1 (7 Jan 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> I'd be in as well if the date fitted me. I love Brighton - cycled down quite recently and, after a gap, was pleased to see that, unlike many Brit places, it has retained its character.



Not the same without the big wheel not sure why that went ? cracking fish n chips though


----------



## DCLane (7 Jan 2017)

Mine are simple: manage to ride LEL.

That's it - there's some rides planned leading up to LEL but I'm awaiting an operation which means no racing, time trials, etc. due to the injury I'm currently carrying. If I make, and complete, LEL that'll be an achievement.


----------



## fatjel (8 Jan 2017)

No broken bones ,and LEL


----------



## clid61 (8 Jan 2017)

i commute all year , got stuff planned home and abroad , but just gonna go with the flow


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Not the same without the big wheel not sure why that went ? cracking fish n chips though


Well the wheel was only a short term visitor. Where do you recommend for fish and chips? Have used a fair few places after my veteran car runs in the past. Pity the Spoons has been remodelled - you used to be able to sit on the terrace with your bike looking straight onto the marina. Almost possible as you drank your nice pint to think you were in the med. The terrace area has now been pushed out a bit, pushing the spoonsters back from the water a bit. Still nice after a joyfully wet and windy nightime jaunt though, socks drying in front of the fire as you scoff the biggish breakfast and down some strong beer.


----------



## JoshM (8 Jan 2017)

DCLane said:


> Mine are simple: manage to ride LEL.
> 
> That's it - there's some rides planned leading up to LEL but I'm awaiting an operation which means no racing, time trials, etc. due to the injury I'm currently carrying. If I make, and complete, LEL that'll be an achievement.



Quite some achievement. I'd never heard of the LEL, but am seriously tempted. I'm committed this year at that time to somecrunning events, butvthat might well find itself on the 2018 ltinery


----------



## mark st1 (8 Jan 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Well the wheel was only a short term visitor. Where do you recommend for fish and chips? Have used a fair few places after my veteran car runs in the past. Pity the Spoons has been remodelled - you used to be able to sit on the terrace with your bike looking straight onto the marina. Almost possible as you drank your nice pint to think you were in the med. The terrace area has now been pushed out a bit, pushing the spoonsters back from the water a bit. Still nice after a joyfully wet and windy nightime jaunt though, socks drying in front of the fire as you scoff the biggish breakfast and down some strong beer.



Only ever used the seafront offering under where the wheel used to be. Bit stingy with the tommy sauce but they do hand over more if you ask. 







Maybe not the most gourmet but a cracking location and some good memories


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Jan 2017)

ah yes, am pretty sure we used that place after one of the rides I kinda led. Agree with you totally - absolute gourmet not needed at all when you have such a good non precious place and good company. Good memories for me too - in fact very possibly have some pics buried somewhere of the same place. Think I recognise 1 or 2 folks in that pic. Thanks for reply and pic.


----------



## mark st1 (8 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Removing the big wheel was a condition imposed when getting the funding in place for the shish doughnut.



The doughnut on a stick is as you described it which stuck in my mind.


----------



## Ian193 (8 Jan 2017)

JoshM said:


> Quite some achievement. I'd never heard of the LEL, but am seriously tempted. I'm committed this year at that time to somecrunning events, butvthat might well find itself on the 2018 ltinery



I don't think LEL is an annual event I believe it's run every two years so after this year it won't be on again until 2019


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jan 2017)

No specific aims as such, but I do have anew carbon bike arriving in March (at some point), so I need to have a pair of legs to justify it. Part of that is shifting the 16kilo I don't need (ambitious target is getting down to 65kg) and using the turbo to do intervals


----------



## Ian193 (8 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Four years.




Apologies for wrong information I thought it was 2 years in between


----------



## dim (8 Jan 2017)

I've already changed my plans ....

I'm currently using a Surly Long Haul Trucker as my winter bike .... the problem is that I'm no longer doing any sprinting / HIIT or decent cadence ... I'm just 'grinding along' .... The bike is heavy so I don't even try and better a previous Strava PB anymore ... The high cadence/sprinting is what kept me fairly fit for last year.

so, I'm now searching ebay for another winter bike (budget £450 or less) .... 

not sure what I will get, but I need to be able to use 700Cx28 tyres, mudguards .... maybe something with 105 or Ultegra .... good wheels ... decent saddle 

There are some nice Specialized Secteurs, Cannondales, Treks etc for sale, some with nice upgrades but nothing that has excited me enough to pull the trigger yet.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Will get onto it asap.




Next Sunday would be good.


----------



## mark st1 (8 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Next Sunday would be good.



Na chance I'm spoken for the next 3 maybe 4 Sundays unfortunately. There was me thinking once my kids were grown up I'd get time to myself  then they start having kids .


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Na chance I'm spoken for the next 3 maybe 4 Sundays unfortunately. There was me thinking once my kids were grown up I'd get time to myself  then they start having kids .




Okey doke. You just let me know when.


----------



## mark st1 (8 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Okey doke. You just let me know when.



Will do sir


----------



## postman (9 Jan 2017)

To get to Langstrothdale.Train to Skipton then 46 miles there and back.


----------



## Sbudge (9 Jan 2017)

To climb 'The Burway' (a promise to my dad) and at least of one of the 100 Climb's 10/10's.
At least one non-UK ride, preferably with some big hills in it.
Exceed 2016's 4000 miles
20 x 100km rides
More family rides (of course they'll need bikes first)


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2017)

2017: All of my usual cycling goals, _*PLUS*_ ... I have decided to repeat a great ride that I did back in 2007 - to ride from Yorkshire to visit my family in the Midlands, stay a week, then ride back. It is about 230 km (145 miles) each way and there is about 4,000 m (13,000 ft) of climbing in each direction. It will probably take me 12-13 hours each way so I'll aim to do it in mid-summer. I hope that it is warmer this time - the weather was disappointingly cold when I did it in 2007.

Last time I had intended to return by the same route in reverse but discovered that Snake Pass was shut for major road works so I detoured via Strines instead. It was actually a nice variation so I will do that again.

Outward journey: Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Luddenden Foot, Friendly, Sowerby Bridge, Copley, Greetland, Outlane, Scapegoat Hill, Slaithwaite, Meltham, Digley Reservoir, Holme, Holme Moss, Woodhead, Glossop, Snake Pass, Hathersage, Bakewell, Winster, Barton-under-Needwood, Polesworth, Corley, Coventry.

Return journey: Coventry, Corley, Polesworth, Barton-under-Needwood, Winster, Bakewell, Hathersage, Strines, Ewden Bank, Langsett, Penistone, Holmbridge, Digley Reservoir, Meltham, Slaithwaite, Scapegoat Hill, Outlane, Greetland, Copley, Sowerby Bridge, Friendly, Luddenden Foot, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden.

Last time I did it on my Basso with a bodged-on rack carrying a pannier. I'd rather ride light on my best bike this time so I will drop off a bag at my sister's house when I visit her in March.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Jan 2017)

postman said:


> To get to Langstrothdale.Train to Skipton then 46 miles there and back.


Thanks for that - to my shame, as not from a million miles from there, I'd never heard of it. Shows what car driving does to you. Any camping there? Any particular reason it's one of your ambitions?


----------



## postman (9 Jan 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Thanks for that - to my shame, as not from a million miles from there, I'd never heard of it. Shows what car driving does to you. Any camping there? Any particular reason it's one of your ambitions?




It is the most beautiful place i have ever cycled to.There is a place named Yockenthwaite just before it.How wonderful is that name.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Thanks for that - to my shame, as not from a million miles from there, I'd never heard of it. Shows what car driving does to you. Any camping there? Any particular reason it's one of your ambitions?





postman said:


> It is the most beautiful place i have ever cycled to.There is a place named Yockenthwaite just before it.How wonderful is that name.


@postman is right - it is a lovely place. Ride up through Wharfedale to get to it. If you feel really energetic, continue over the mighty Fleet Moss and down to Hawes. You could come back the hard way from Hawes (the same way in reverse) or take the easier alternative via the climb to Ribblehead, and then an easy ride down to Settle (or just catch the train from Ribblehead).


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Jan 2017)

Thanks colin. Now on my list for 2017/next trip north. Set off to ribblehead over christmas but got waylaid by two churches and an interesting slightly problematical natter with a guy in a bike shop.


----------



## videoman (9 Jan 2017)

To just get out on my bike as much as I can and hopefully do a bit of touring as last year was a dead loss as too busy gutting a house.

Just about to volunteer to help out for the week on LEL.


----------



## Sharky (9 Jan 2017)

videoman said:


> To just get out on my bike as much as I can and hopefully do a bit of touring as last year was a dead loss as too busy gutting a house.
> 
> Just about to volunteer to help out for the week on LEL.



Just looked up what LEL stood for - awesome !!!!!
and I thought you were all talking about Longfield - Eynsford - Longfield!

Good luck to all who take part.


----------



## videoman (10 Jan 2017)

They will need it and too much for me but at least by volunteering I will have a week away with like minded people.


----------



## The Mighty News (10 Jan 2017)

For me it is to simply double my yearly mileage and to become less of a fair weather cyclist.


----------



## i hate hills (11 Jan 2017)

Eat less cycle more.


----------



## Lee gg (11 Jan 2017)

Hoping to do the Dun run and if picked the london prudential 100 rides,


----------



## addictfreak (12 Jan 2017)

It's going to be a year of cycling holidays for me. In April/May I'm off to Majorca to take part in the Majorca 312 plus a few other routes.

End of May I'm off to Italy for the Giro, including riding the Sella Ronda

June is supposed to be a relaxing holiday in Sorrento (with the wife) but I'm already looking at bike hire so I can ride along the Amalfi Coast.

Going to be cracking year I think


----------



## kingrollo (13 Jan 2017)

Complete the Birmingham Velo 100 .


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Apr 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> To buy a new bike. I've been looking for 3 months now and still can't decide what I want. Every time I think I've got it I change my mind.


I've achieved my ambition 
My latest+1...





Next job is to clean the patio.


----------



## User16625 (8 Apr 2017)

No specific goal, but I want to keep cycling as much as I reasonably can which will depend on the weather as always. It will also depend on how well carbon fiber resists nuclear radiation.

My motorcycle needing constant maintenance work is a massive incentive to cycle more aswell. I hate garages, I also hate motoring anyway (altho I used to love it).


----------



## Drago (8 Apr 2017)

Just to get back to daily riding


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Apr 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I've achieved my ambition
> My latest+1...
> View attachment 346130
> 
> Next job is to clean the patio.




Then scarify the lawn...


----------

